# Holy funny video batman!!!



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Whats His Face, good post. Do you have your own service or do ya spot for someone? Either way, would ya pm me your spotting service info? I assume you do the fly only area. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whats His Face (Mar 19, 2010)

jerrob said:


> Hey Whats His Face, good post. Do you have your own service or do ya spot for someone? Either way, would ya pm me your spotting service info? I assume you do the fly only area. Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I sent you an e-mail jerrob and thanks for the info on the Outdoor Hub mobile website. 
I'll be using that for sure. Very interesting.

www.pmcarspotting.com


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Funny stuff, glad to see that s*** doesn't just happen to me.:lol:


----------

